# More Hendon Pictures



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 18, 2007)

Went to Hendon with fmk6John and I would like to share these pix with you.
German aircraft...
That 2 seat 190 must be rare.....


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 18, 2007)

I was there in 84 and it's a great aviation museum . I'd scan some of my photos but my scanner fell out of the house and hit a tree


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2007)

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2007)

Top Shots CRASHGATE3 thanks for sharing.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

I didn't think there were any Stuka's in captivity ! Shame I'll never got
to see it. Great pic's, tho....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice pics Crashgate.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 19, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I didn't think there were any Stuka's in captivity ! Shame I'll never got
> to see it. Great pic's, tho....
> 
> Charles



*There is one in Chicago too. -- retractable gear! U can find an excuse to get there.... I think it's the only other one...*

aircraft and military museums


.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2007)

Those are the only two complete Stukas. There is one being restored here in Germany to be put into a Museum here.

They have half a Stuka at a museum about an hour from here but it is in unrestorable condition. I cant wait till they get the 3rd Stuka restored here in Germany.

There is a better unrestored one in Berlin than one that is near where I live.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 19, 2007)

Very cool pictures.


----------



## fmk.6john (Sep 19, 2007)

Bruddy good shots there CG3, will have to go again with your new toy!!!!.


John.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 20, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> *There is one in Chicago too. -- retractable gear! *


*

They dont have retractable gear do they..?
It looks like it just hasn't got the wheel fairings on.
thanx for all your comments...more to follow later.*


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 20, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I'd scan some of my photos but my scanner fell out of the house and hit a tree



How does a scanner fall out of a house ???
Did it have some help.....???


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> How does a scanner fall out of a house ???
> Did it have some help.....???




 I was wondering the same thing. I'm gonna make a great leap in logic and guess that alcohol was involved.

And Adler, if they put the Stuka in a museum, are they allowed to put the Swastika on it? Serious question by the way.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> They dont have retractable gear do they..?
> It looks like it just hasn't got the wheel fairings on.
> thanx for all your comments...more to follow later.



After I typed that, I double checked... I only saw one version with retractable gear and the engine cowling is different so your probably right.

If the fairings are just missing, I would think they'd fab some new ones just for display purposes.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen operational pics where they were removed. Removal was attributed to keeping ice and mud from freezing in the fairing on the Eastern Front.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2007)

It just doesn't look right without those coverings!...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 20, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I'm gonna make a great leap in logic and guess that alcohol was involved.
> 
> .


nope on the booze .Just didn't have a gun


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah. Now I see. The Lord hates thieves.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 20, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Ah. Now I see. The Lord hates thieves.


no thiefs just a dying hate for junk or better yet the lesson I never learn you pay or what you get


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> And Adler, if they put the Stuka in a museum, are they allowed to put the Swastika on it? Serious question by the way.



Yes the swastika is only banned from being used in public such as on flags, demonstrations, etc...

In museum purposes or in films, books etc.. it is allowed to be shown.

For example here are pics that I have taken at a museum about an hour from my house that show the swastikas on the planes. The planes are a Ju 52, Fw 190, Bf 109G, and Ju 88.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. Very nice pics too.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice pix Adler....
I like the Starfighter in the background of pic 1


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 20, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> Nice pix Adler....
> I like the Starfighter in the background of pic 1


I like it also ,


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 20, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> but my scanner fell out of the house and hit a tree



Did the tree survive..??


----------

